# ماااااااااااا هذاااا الاختراع ع ع ع



## ايهابووو (23 يوليو 2011)

الاخوة اعضاء المنتدى الكرام 

اثناء بحثي في النيت عن اخر اختراعات الطاقة المتجددة وجدت شيئا غريبا لم اقتنع بفكرته صراحة 

وسأضع الرابط لو ان قوانين المنتدى تسمح بذلك 

الاختراع الذي يدعي كاتب الموضوع انه يولد طاقة فائضة هو كالتالي : 

اسطوانة مفرغة موجودة داخل اسطوانة اخرى مفرغة الاسطوانة الداخلية مثبتة على محور موجود

على قاعدة الاسطوانة الخارجية وبين الاسطوانتين يوجد سائل ومن الممكن ان يكون ماء 

اسفل الاسطوانة الكبيرة ( الخارجية ) يوجد محرك كهربائي متصل بواسطة ميل الى الاسطوانة الداخلية

لجعلها تدور داخل الاسطوانة الخارجية 

يقول الكاتب ان الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لتدوير هذه الاسطوانة الداخلية باستمرار يحتاج الى مقدار 

ضئيل للطاقة لا يتجاوز ما يستهلكه مروحة او اسبرتور شفاط هواء عادي 

ولكن هذا الدوران يؤدي الى تسخين الاسطوانة الخارجية الحاوية الى درجة رهيبة وتصدر كمية من الحرارة

تفوق حتا ما ينتجه مجموعة شوفاج تدفئة مركزية تعمل بالمازوت السولار

وتشتد درجة الحرارة كلما اشتد دوران هذه الاسطوانة وهذا الاختراع مسجل في دوائر حماية الملكية 

الصناعية وبراءاتالاختراع العالمية 

انا شخصيا بحثت عن الموضوع في منتديات عربية واجنبية وفي موقع اختراعات غوغل فلم اجد اي 

شيئ او مخططات او رسومات فأحببت ان اخد رأيكم بالموضوع انا قرأت هذا المقال في احد المنتديات العربية وممكن ان اضع الرابط لو لم يكن ذلك مخالف لقوانين منتدانا 

انا شخصيا غير مقتنع 

فما هو رأيكم ما تفسير هذه الظاهرة هل انا لم افهم مضمون هذا الاختراع 

- ام ان التفسير يحتاج الى دراية بعلوم الترموديناميك 

- ام ان هذا الاختراع من اساسه اشاعة وكلام فاضي لا اساس له من الصحة 

انا بانتظار اجابتكم 

شكرا لحسن اصغائكم


----------



## zamalkawi (23 يوليو 2011)

بالطبع الأمر غير واضح من الشرح، ولكن مبدئيا يبدو أن المحرك يخرق مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، لذا فربما يكون لا يصلح
ولكن لا يمكن التقييم والحكم بدون شرح أكثر تفصيلا


----------



## ايهابووو (24 يوليو 2011)

هذا هو رابط الموضوع الذي قرأته قد اكون انا اسأت الفهم والشرح ارجو ابداء آرائكم 

http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/majdah10381/
ولكن الكاتب وضع في الاول 
موضوع عن تفكيك الماء لهدروجين واكسجين وتسيير السيارة بوقود الماء -------الخ تجاهلو هذا القسم وانتقلو فورا لقراءة موضوعنا الذي يبدأ بالصفحة من فقرة 

هدية من سايكوجين 

ارجو ان يكون وضعي للرابط لا يخالف قوانين المنتدى

شكرا لكم


----------



## zamalkawi (24 يوليو 2011)

الموضوع بدون صور للأسف


----------



## الثعلب2000 (3 أغسطس 2011)

*شرح كامل*

الاخ ايهابوو تحية وبعد 
الاختراع الذي تتكلم عنه اعرفه جيداً يدعى السخانة الميكانيكية 
اي تعمل علي تحويل الحركة الى طاقة حرارية
ان الاسطوانتين المتداخلتين يحصران في الفراغ بينهما سائل (ماء او زيت .....)كميته قلية اي لا يملاء كل الفراغ بينهما بل يكفي منسوب قليل 
عند الحركه السريعة يتحرك السائل ليملأ الفراغ بين الاسطوانتين ومع استمرار الحركة السريعة تتجلى الحقيقة العلمية التى تقول
( الذرة تطلق كمية كبيرة من الحرارة عند تعرضها للضغط والحركة)
عندها يبدأ انتاج الحرارة بكمية كبيرة 
وانا قد حاولت انتاج هذا الجهاز ولكن ضعف الامكانات ودقة التصنيع للحصول على افضل النتائج حالت دون ذالك 
ولتعمق في هذا المجال عليك بتنزيل برنامج(الطاقة الحرة1) من مركز سايكو جين 
للتنزيل اضغط 
هنا​


----------



## علاء يوسف (3 أغسطس 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد.المصري (4 أغسطس 2011)

الثعلب2000 قال:


> الاخ ايهابوو تحية وبعد​
> 
> الاختراع الذي تتكلم عنه اعرفه جيداً يدعى السخانة الميكانيكية
> اي تعمل علي تحويل الحركة الى طاقة حرارية
> ...


 


اولا احذر من فك الضغط للملف لانه يختفي بمجرد فك الضغط حتى لو اظهرت المخفي
و لكي استطيع فتحه اخذت شورت كت من الملف اثناء فك ضغط الملف



ثانيا لماذا لم تكمل الموضوع انها تحتاج لمبلغ من المال لكي تكون لديك المخططات 

مع العلم ان هذا البيع محرما لوجود غرر في البيع و هو الجهل في البيع كبيع الطير في الهواء و السمك في الماء 

لان المشتري لا يعلم اي شيء يشتري و ما محتوياتها



تابع معي 1000 ليره سورية ما يعادل 125 جنية مصري لبيع المخططات و ليس مجانا كما يقول البعض انها لوجه الله


----------



## رشيد الديزل (6 أغسطس 2011)

توجد خرئط له وسبق لي ان نقلت الموضوع في احدالمنتديات بكامل رسوماته ولاكن المنتدى حذف


----------



## الثعلب2000 (7 أغسطس 2011)

العضو محمد المصري تحية وبعد :
 ما قصدت من وضع برنامج (الطاقة الحرة رقم1 ) ان تكون دعاية تجارية او بيع او شراء لان البرنامج قديم صدر منذو عام 2005 وتم القرصنة على السيدي الخاص بالمخططات وتم بيعه ب25 ليرة سورية 
 إنما قصدت ما فيه من معلومات وبعض التجارب والتوضيح وان يكون بداية ومرجع لكل من يبحث في مجال الطاقة الحرة
صديقي ما العيب عند تقاضي مبلغ من المال عند بيع هذه المخططات 
كيف تريد لهؤلاء الاشخاص ان ينتجو او يوزعو ابحاثهم وترجماتهم دون دعم مادي وانت تعرف تماما ماذا يعني التمويل هويعني الوقود الذي يسير اي مشروع وبدونه تصبح المسألة صعبة جداً
فهل تتوقع ان يقوم اباطرة الطاقة التقليدية بدعمهم ..؟؟؟!!!!
لقد نجحو حتى الان بقمعهم وتدمير مشروع سايكوجين و الطاقة الحرة 
ولكننا صامون وسوف نحاول ونحاول الى ان ننتصر ..... 
 ​


----------



## محمد.المصري (8 أغسطس 2011)

الثعلب2000 قال:


> العضو محمد المصري تحية وبعد :​
> 
> ما قصدت من وضع برنامج (الطاقة الحرة رقم1 ) ان تكون دعاية تجارية او بيع او شراء لان البرنامج قديم صدر منذو عام 2005 وتم القرصنة على السيدي الخاص بالمخططات وتم بيعه ب25 ليرة سورية​
> 
> إنما قصدت ما فيه من معلومات وبعض التجارب والتوضيح وان يكون بداية ومرجع لكل من يبحث في مجال الطاقة الحرة​


 
اخي اين هذه المخططات التي تدعي انها بها معلومات و تجارب .... ؟​ 


مع اني قرات موضوع طاقة الأروغون و لم اجد تجربة علمية سليمة لنفس الكاتب علاء الحلبي​ 

كلها تأليف قصة لا تعني شيء لا توجد بها اهم الاشياء و هي الاسلوب العلمي​ 

مثل خطوات التجربة ................النتائج مبينة المقادير ​ 





الثعلب2000 قال:


> صديقي ما العيب عند تقاضي مبلغ من المال عند بيع هذه المخططات​
> 
> كيف تريد لهؤلاء الاشخاص ان ينتجو او يوزعو ابحاثهم وترجماتهم دون دعم مادي وانت تعرف تماما ماذا يعني التمويل هويعني الوقود الذي يسير اي مشروع وبدونه تصبح المسألة صعبة جداً​
> 
> ...


 
اخي لا يوجد مانع من الشراء للابحاث و الكتب من على الانترنت و لكن مع وضوح المحتوى

اما طريقة البيع بهذه الطريقة فيها غرر لان المشتري لم يعرف اي شيء عن المحتوى فكيف يدفع مال عليها ثم يكتشف ان ما بها قصة لا فائدة لها و بعضها خاطئ نظريا دون الحاجة الى التجربة اي ان الشخص اشترى معلومات خاطئة مقابل مال


و عندي تعليق بسيط ان المشهور هذه المواضيع يقتلون و يختلون بسبب عدم انتشار المحرك الدائم لهم لذلك لم يتم هذا المحرك الدائم فكيف يكون لهم مقر 

لذلك وجدت سبب قتلهم انهم يقاضون التمويل الذي هو يعني الوقود الذي يسير اي مشروع وبدونه تصبح المسألة صعبة جداً ثم تفشل اختراعتهم فيلجئون الى الانتحار او ان احد الممولين يقتلهم او يدعون انهم قتلو للهرب من دفع المال الذي عليهم


******************************

اما عن الموضوع الاساسي تحويل طاقة ميكانيكية الى طاقة حرارية اكبر ليس شيء غريب 
فممكن تسخين كوب شاي نظريا بطاقة تقدر تقريبا ب 15% من الطاقة الكهربية اللازمة و تستخدم هذة الطريقة بوضوح في الثلاجات ............ حيث الطاقة الناتجة من حرارة خارج الثلاجة تساوي الطاقة الكهربية الداخلة + طاقة حرارية الممتصة من داخل الثلاجة 
و تعادل تقريبا النسبة بين الطاقة الداخلة الى الطاقة الخارجة 35%

هذا شرح مبسط يفهمة الانسان العادي بعيد عن معادلات الاثبات و المصطلحات التي تحتاج شرح طويل 

فما فعل صاحب سيكوجين جديد ؟ قال كلام لا معنى له لا يفيد شيء كلام عام بدون تفاصيل و بدون تجربة


----------

